# A Question About Bhagat Bani



## Neutral Singh (Jun 26, 2004)

Taken from other net resources...



> Waheguru ji ka Khalsa Waheguru ji ki Fateh!
> 
> My question is:
> Was Bhagat Bani that exists in Sri Guru Granth Sahib rewritten by Guru Arjan Sahib ji, before he added Bhagat bani alongside Gurbani? By rewritten i mean;
> ...


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 13, 2004)

Waheguru Ji ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh.

1. Bhagat Bani began to be collected by Guru nanak Ji when He travelled all over the known World. This is proven by the fact that Guru Ji himself wrote some shabads that share the same thoughts and vocabulary...Guru Ji explains further the finer points of what the Bhagat Ji wrote. Examples are given By Prof sahib singh in Guru Granth darpan. This means the popular sakhis of bhagats roohaan appearing in front of Guru Arjun Ji and asking for their bani to be included in the new Granth sahib jee are just  "figment of someones imagination".

2. It is  a valid point that the language of bhagat bani in Guru Granth is slightly different from the originals outside Guru Granth ji. This is because GURU JI has edited those portions to make them easier to read, comprehend, and "corrected" some parts that contradict GURMATT Philosophy/sounds unnatural. An example is in a slok bhagat ji says something about not needing blood in his body...Guur Amardass Ji explains that Blood is VITAL... Without blood there can be no body...BUT what we dont want is LOBH (GREED/ATTACHMENT) in our BLOOD. Isnt that perfectly logical and natural. Blood is vital for the body to survive....BUT no one needs LOBH in his blood !!

3. Since Guru Ji went through all the Bhagat bani, He edited out all the elements that are anti-gurmatt. These are the shabads left outside the Guur Granth ji. Guur Ji carefully selected only those portions of Bhagat bani that are perfectly in alignment with Gurmatt Philosophy in all aspects. There is aso the prospect to consider that only Bhagat bani in the Guru granth Ji has come to us UNADULTERATED....just as Guru Ji wrote it in...Most of the bhagat bani outside Guru granth Ji is not subject to this rule....many additions and adulterations have been made...who knows how many and when and who made them. Adulteration and "PIRATED VERSIONS" was the main reason Guru Ji in His infinite Divine Wisdom decided to LOCK in GURBANI in the Guru granth in such a "pirate/adulteration proof" way that not a single line of Gurbani has been changed - thnaks to Guru Ji's unique numbering system and various checks and balances in the Guru Granth that makes any additions subtractions changes impossible.

jarnail singh


----------



## Neutral Singh (Aug 13, 2004)

Welcome to forums Giani Ji ...  

Thanks for your valueable inputs !!

Please enjoy your stay over these forums and enlighten the sangat...

Best Regards


----------

